# Cash in on your 'TT's' now



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have it on good information that the TT's are going to suffer over the next year on re-sale value. I have recently sold mine and could not believe the price drop within this market for the tt, its at its worst due to the new TT 180(fwd) and 150 tt (roadster), and considering they are not quattro (which lests face it, anyone from off the streets is really bothered!), they are ALOT cheaper, its hardley surprisng people are buying new TT's and not being bothered with the 2nd purchase market. Even looking on this forum, people are trying to sells theres with not alot of success. I still love the TT, but i think AUDI have wiped them out, LONG LIVE THE TT!!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

What else did Gypsy Rose Lee tell you? I could do with some results for the lottery on a roll over week now that my V6 is about to drop so terribly in value.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

well if you are going to be sarky when all i am doing is passing on some info, dont bother giving out sarky comments. To be honest couldnt give a monkeys about your V6


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

why dont you use your cars value for your lottery numbers, you might just stretch it if you include the pence


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

johnny1 said:


> well if you are going to be sarky when all i am doing is passing on some info, dont bother giving out sarky comments. To be honest couldnt give a monkeys about your V6


I don't doubt you are talking sense. My Roadster sold in Dec for less than I wanted (granted, a bad time to sell a TTR!) and the market is still going down...

However, sometimes the people here simply don't want to listen to reason. Trust me, I've tried 

Personally, I'm not the slightest bit impressed with the V6, and particularly unmoved by that dog of a gearbox Audi chose to test on it...

But this is a TT forum, so its the best car in the world...

I doubt he gives a flying f*ck on a trampoline about your A4 cab either :lol:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

JampoTT, you are so predictab;e :!: 
The Audi TT is an icon, and will remain so, your Datsun will be remembered about as much as the old Cherry :lol: :lol: :lol: H


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

i had mine for over 2 years, and i swore by it, till i sold it, then realised how much i had wasted on the car. I know that this is a tt forum, and it is a nice car. But if you look nearly every thread on here, they are ALL complaints, rattles, windows broke (AGAIN AND AGAIN), dodgy seats, small space, poor sound systems (apart from BOSE), dashpods failling, etc, etc. There are few positive comments which is one reason i parted with it. Granted it does look the dogs, but even AUDI are admitiing to these problems and have said that the tt was and is the most problematic car they have. It even came top of the pole in a national newspaper for problems. I had one for 2 years as i said and hate to be this way inclined but i am afraid its the truth. And as far as value's are concerened, this is also true, WHY spend Â£26,00 or more, when you get almost the same for Â£20,000??


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

YES IT IS AN ICON, i dont doubt that, just trying to express my opion and yet again people dont like it. Just one last comment before people start kicking off more and sticking up for it, 'You can only know a car when you have owned one, and i have owned a one', What more can be said??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

H said:


> JampoTT, you are so predictab;e :!:
> The Audi TT is an icon, and will remain so, your Datsun will be remembered about as much as the old Cherry :lol: :lol: :lol: H


Then I've had the best of both worlds! The TT when it was fashionable, and the 350z when it was (and is) the best in its class.

I don't care who remembers the Zed in 10 years time - I'm driving it NOW, and that's what counts. If anyone is buying the TT now because of how it will be remembered in the future... then I'm speechless 

As for being predictable, this isn't even my "flame"!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

johnny1 said:


> YES IT IS AN ICON, i dont doubt that, just trying to express my opion and yet again people dont like it. Just one last comment before people start kicking off more and sticking up for it, 'You can only know a car when you have owned one, and i have owned a one', What more can be said??


Mate, I've been there and bought the T Shirt...

I hope you are wearing your flame suit


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

johnny1 said:


> I have it on good information that the TT's are going to suffer over the next year on re-sale value. I have recently sold mine and could not believe the price drop within this market for the tt, its at its worst due to the new TT 180(fwd) and 150 tt (roadster), and considering they are not quattro (which lests face it, anyone from off the streets is really bothered!), they are ALOT cheaper, its hardley surprisng people are buying new TT's and not being bothered with the 2nd purchase market. Even looking on this forum, people are trying to sells theres with not alot of success. I still love the TT, but i think AUDI have wiped them out, LONG LIVE THE TT!!


Glass guide for 225 TTC is up Â£400 on last month. (August over July).

Doubtless it will be back down in Sept. though.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

johnny1 said:


> i had mine for over 2 years, and i swore by it, till i sold it,


Bit like Jampott then :wink:



johnny1 said:


> But if you look nearly every thread on here, they are ALL complaints, rattles, windows broke (AGAIN AND AGAIN), dodgy seats, small space, poor sound systems (apart from BOSE), dashpods failling, etc, etc.


Have a look at any of the Porsche forums...... especially 996 engine problems.....



johnny1 said:


> There are few positive comments which is one reason i parted with it.


So you respect the opions of people on here then....



johnny1 said:


> A4 Cabriolet, Nothing more to say .........


except the TT wasn't the right car for you


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not quite like me. Sometimes I swore by it, other times I swore at it...


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

We all love the cars we own

I had an MG Maestro once I thought it was the dogs


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

johnny1 said:


> but even AUDI are admitiing to these problems and have said that the tt was and is the most problematic car they have.


Interesting. Can you point me at the source of that - ta.



johnny1 said:


> It even came top of the pole in a national newspaper for problems.


"National newpaper" eh? Must be true and statistically sound then


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have to say that I have been so impressed with my TTR, It's only ever been in for work once since I've had it and that was for a replacement headlamp. I admit that a few months back I was tempted to trade in for another TT but in the end I decided against it.

If you have a car that is giving you a lot of problems (and also the dealers) then its only natural that you will eventualy give it the boot and trade it in probably for something quite different.

You might even trade it in if you think your going to loose a lot of money on it, be it because of a new version is coming out or that its just getting too old.

Personaly for me, I still can't see the time when I will trade mine in which is very unusual for me as I normally only keep my cars for a small amount of time - two years max. If the prices drop then so be it. I'm not owning a TTR as an investment, I'm owning it because of the shear joy I get from not just the car but everything that goes along with it.

This forum and the mates I've made from the forum, the positive comments and glances from complete strangers, the reason I still look back after I've just locked it up and a lot more which I can't be bothered to type  are the reasons I won't sell.

I don't find the comments which johnny1 posted a problem. If he feels that he should sell before the TT falls out the bottom of the market then thats fine by me because its not going to affect the way I feel about my TTR, all he is doing is expressing what he has been told and passing that information on for us to decide upon.

I've decided. I'm sticking with my TTR thanks.

Graham


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

johnny1 said:


> well if you are going to be sarky when all i am doing is passing on some info, dont bother giving out sarky comments. To be honest couldnt give a monkeys about your V6


Actually it was a bit of light hearted banther but take it any way you like.


----------



## dave_rsvr (Mar 27, 2003)

it does not matter what car or bike you buy,you will lose money,its a way of life.smoking and spending all your money down the pub is not ideal,but it happens. 
you cannot take your money with you so enjoy life. 
if you want a tt buy one


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

If I were to sell, I would do it around March/April time, just in time for summer next year. However, think I'll hang on until I see some sign of the new TTR when/if it comes out??? 8)


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

There is a tendancy for people who were positive when they owned it to be negative once they've sold it on here.

With regard to the 350Z being best in class in whose opinion? All those testers on various car magazine programs. It may be great fun getting the rear end out testing it on a track, but who drives like that on the road? Virtually nobody.

First test I watched showed the interior falling apart and was Micra flimsy. Again in the real world build quality is more important than bags off oversteer you'll never use.

Each to their own and I'd never knock someone elses choice. We all have our own perception about what is best. Mostly subjective and what suits us at the time.

Personally I would expect TT prices to fall now as there are cheaper versions around and there are a lot of TT's on the road as they've been around for a few years.

Finally, it's interesting how the TT is compared with the newest coupes on the market which perhaps is a little unfair. Those other manufacturers had a fantastic target to aim for. Perhaps the TT's legacy should be how it compares with it's competition at launch? If you can think of one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ttstu said:


> There is a tendancy for people who were positive when they owned it to be negative once they've sold it on here.
> 
> With regard to the 350Z being best in class in whose opinion? All those testers on various car magazine programs. It may be great fun getting the rear end out testing it on a track, but who drives like that on the road? Virtually nobody.
> 
> ...


Mine came in for its fair share of slating on here whilst I still owned it!

As for the 350z "best in class" opinion... my opinion. So the magazine reviewers write it that way too - but as a direct comparision to a TT Coupe, a Mazda RX8, I prefer it.

Of course the TT is still compared to the new kids on the block. It is a great testament to the success of the TT that it can still cut the mustard in this market. No one is doubting that for a second. But some of you have the belief that because it was the best 4 years ago, that means it is still the best now - which may or may not be true.

Trust me - the Zed isn't about "oversteer" (and the review you undoubtedly saw was a JDM version) - no more than the Boxster is about oversteer. Its about handling, engine note, driveability and sheer simplicity. Large engine, good balance, good handling and a great price...

Something different to what the TT is about, don't you agree?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Yep.

Different briefs altogether.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmm...

I wont be pleased if I am buying into another hole for my pocket! I have just lost Â£5k in 9 months on my Lexus!

Still, I got a fast convertible now, do I care? :evil:


----------



## WeegieTT (Nov 1, 2002)

ttstu said:


> Yep.
> 
> Different briefs altogether.


Spot on. And at the end of the day, who gives a t*ss about the motoring reviews - only those who've not got enough conviction to make their own minds up, based on their own requirements... For example, the 350z sounds like a fun car to drive, but for me, the lack of any decent luggage space and the ability to transport my 1 year old in the back instantly write it off. Good handling or not. And from the posts in here, it seems like most TT owners value this stuff as well. If I want fun transport, I've got my yzf600r for that


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can never quite understand the reasoning for a post like this. No one buys a car and expects not to lose money on it.

(Actually, possibly not true on ltd edition of new models that people intend to buy then sell on to someone waiting to jump the queue. )

I can sort of understand your post if you were talking to one person and they were half-thinking about changing their TT for something else but didn't know whether to do it now or wait until the summer.

But what did you honestly expect us to do - all go out and sell our TTs tomorrow?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Personaly for me, I still can't see the time when I will trade mine in which is very unusual for me as I normally only keep my cars for a small amount of time - two years max. If the prices drop then so be it. I'm not owning a TTR as an investment, I'm owning it because of the shear joy I get from not just the car but everything that goes along with it.
> 
> This forum and the mates I've made from the forum, the positive comments and glances from complete strangers, the reason I still look back after I've just locked it up and a lot more which I can't be bothered to type  are the reasons I won't sell.
> 
> ...


I TTotal agree with your comments Graham


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Did anyone here buy their TT in order to make a profit? :?:

Didn't think so.

I'm not fussed about the trade in value as you're going to have to prise my TT from my cold dead fingers!


----------



## TToks (Mar 15, 2004)

I must be one of these strange people who sold their TT and now want one again even more than ever!!

I sold my TT for fuel economy reasons - recent change of job means my commute is going to be about 25000 miles a year alone. I've got a Golf MkV diesel now, and I have to say that once I've locked it up at night I never look back at it like I did with my TT... :?

All second hand cars are taking a dive the last couple of years, but then I think they always did. The TT was just protected for a bit because of its rarity and desirability. I would still say its desirable, just not that rare!

Wouldn't stop me having another one though! I'd have one like a shot tomorrow if finances allowed. The fact I'm still looking on this forum every day is testament to that. Mind you, I wouldn't be unhappy with a 350Z either! Anything interesting would do...! 

My advice, if anybody is interested/wants it, is not to worry about what its worth, don't worry about what other people think about it, just get out there and bloody enjoy it whilst you can!!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> H said:
> 
> 
> > JampoTT, you are so predictab;e :!:
> ...


Yeah but the Nissan is already common and looking unfashonable only months after its release.

Probably will depreicate like a brick to.

I recon it will be just like the Toyota Celica and MR2 in a couple more months just boring old Jap crap .....

Stop trying to convince us that you havent made a mistake and face the music.....

If your reding this in the car - Dont hit your dash in anger because your break the plastic.

:lol:


----------



## TToks (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm sure that Jampott can defend himself here, but I think it's a bit harsh to describe a 350Z as "jap crap"!!

IIRC, he hasn't been having a go at TT's in this thread, just pointing out that some people are a bit blinkered when it comes to their own cars?... Sico?

I never had any faults with mine, but there are people on this forum who could justifiably call their TT's German Crap!  The truth is of course that TT's are not generally bad cars, and neither I would say are 350Z's...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Should we all be cashing in on our houses now ...... :?: :?: :?:

You can't go through life thinking like an accountant
(sorry TT owning/leasing accountants  ),
you can spend your money just to give yourself pleasure
and shouldn't worry about the cost (unless IMO you can't
afford it in the first place.).
I bought my TT 3Â½ years ago and despite its 'normal'
problems, I've had 3Â½ years of enjoyment, and when I sell it, I get what I get for it which will depend on many unpredictable things.

I also have a family/dog etc car which has probably depriciated
just as much as the TT, it has had NO PROBLEMS (touch wood)
at all, but to me it's just a utility and does not give me the same pleasure.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TToks said:


> I'm sure that Jampott can defend himself here, but I think it's a bit harsh to describe a 350Z as "jap crap"!!
> 
> IIRC, he hasn't been having a go at TT's in this thread, just pointing out that some people are a bit blinkered when it comes to their own cars?... Sico?
> 
> I never had any faults with mine, but there are people on this forum who could justifiably call their TT's German Crap!  The truth is of course that TT's are not generally bad cars, and neither I would say are 350Z's...


I think he's also managed to confuse the words "common" with "rare", which on the face of it, isn't an easy thing to manage.

There are approximately 2500-3000 UK 350z in the country, and maybe a few hundred imports. Nissan are bringing in 2200 this year.

I think they stand out from the crowd (although not as much as a TT, maybe?) which is why you may get the impression they are common - but with probably 8000+ RX8 and at LEAST that number of TTs sold since their October release, I doubt the Z could be seen as "common" unless you are used to spotting Lambos or Nobles etc...

Its a niche car. Its not even a Coupe. Its got many perceived "faults", but "common" ain't one of them...


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

from:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=common

Not distinguished by superior or noteworthy characteristics; average: the common spectator. 
Of no special quality; standard: common procedure. 
Of mediocre or inferior quality; second-rate: common cloth.

yep 350z


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sico said:


> from:
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=common
> 
> ...


Ahhh the old "ambiguous comment, with secondary meaning switch" ploy... nice tactics!!


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nobody is really getting the jist of this (i Think), The TT's are now made in hungary, so what does this mean,??? Germans cant be botherd or sick of it?? or love it so much they have gave it away them?? i dont know, but who in there right minds is going to pay Â£20,000 for a TT coupe (or roadster) which is 3 years old, probably been thrashed a bit and well, not new. OR pay Â£20,000 for a brand new one with 0 miles on clock?? So what if the 3 years old one has quattro (its certainly slower). All i am saying is that they are going to de-value alot quciker now and if know ones bothered then i dont really care, only making a passing comment and wanting peoples opionions to what they think. And as far as 'The newspaper comment' is concerened, fare enough you dont beleive everything you read, well, you certainly waste your money buying a newspaper if you think the whole thing is lies, so why bother buying the thing?????????


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Johnny.

You seem to know a lot about this. I have had my TT from new(2000 X). Can you tell me how much money I might lose in the next 6 months? What it must be worth some 12k to 13k maybe? Do you think it could lose 2 or 3 whole thousand more?

Really I care!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

johnny1 said:


> The TT's are now made in hungary, so what does this mean,??? Germans cant be botherd or sick of it?? or love it so much they have gave it away them??


So, Johnny, if "TT's are now made in hungary (sic)" can you tell me where they used to be made, and when production was switched. :roll:

RMTT, I'd hold fire on assuming "expert" status until we've seen the answer to this one. :wink:


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

I am not sure if its forum etiquette to announce when you are going to be sarcastic?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

At this point in the lunar cycle, the assumption should be that you're being sarcastic


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

johnny1 said:


> And as far as 'The newspaper comment' is concerened, fare enough you dont beleive everything you read, well, you certainly waste your money buying a newspaper if you think the whole thing is lies, so why bother buying the thing?????????


So everything you read in the press is true ..... Freddie Starr ate my Hamster etc.

Although from your post save your money on the newpaper and buy a dictionary:
Let me help you out here:
concerened = concerned
fare = fair
beleive = believe

The second hand car market has taken a dive over the past few years - more to do with get a new car for Â£199 a month etc IMHO. 17.5% on your new car you lose straight away from the VAT. If you choose to change cars every 9 months, well that's your call, unless you are buying VERY rare beasts with a waiting list you'll lose money.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its only money, does it matter??? im sure of this no car will make money and i buy a car to use.

Will the Nissan, or RX be any better??? no, prob not, but so what, i dont have one and didn't want either for that matter.

Lookâ€™s to me from over that last few months on this forum like lots of people are still buying new and used ones

long live the tt


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

well if you are all going to be up yourselves with you 'precious' TT's so be it, i cant really be bothered to argue, Also i would just like that if you cant express your opionions on a 'forum' then whats the point. To be frank, i couldnt give a f**k. And mister spell check, get a life


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

And by the way, all TT's are NOW made in Hungary. Please feel free to spend the rest of your life to check


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I certainly don't have a problem with the expression of opinion, so long as it's not expressed as absolute fact. I also don't have a problem with people making a mistake (or else I'd be in trouble myself!) , so long as they are happy to put their hands up, rather than perhaps getting a little aggressive...

Oh, and for those that are wondering when TT production "got moved", as was clearly implied...: http://www.audi.com/com/en/company/prod ... ungary.jsp

Clive


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

johnny1 said:


> And by the way, all TT's are NOW made in Hungary. Please feel free to spend the rest of your life to check


When were they not made in Hungary ?


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

well seen as you are so perfect, i am suprised you dont already know. Mr. Perfect's lost his perfection.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

Just to prove my points wrong. Look at the front page, Leak on ttr, noise on suspension, need i say anymore??


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

> well if you are all going to be up yourselves with you 'precious' TT's so be it, i cant really be bothered to argue, Also i would just like that if you cant express your opionions on a 'forum' then whats the point. To be frank, i couldnt give a f**k. And mister spell check, get a life


It's always funny when someone says something a little controversial, bangs on about freedom to express and in the same breath puts down people who express an opposing view.

:roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ah, good, you can be bothered 

Come on, be fair, enlighten us - after all, it is a forum!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh and I'm not totally convinced by the logic. Someone who only has Â£20k to spend won't automatically choose a new car in preference to a used one. Bit of an assumption me thinks.

Many peoples buying decision will be based on other criteria such as the prestige of the top of the range, quattro, 225bhp and so on.

If you want a 225 but can't afford a new one you are more likely to buy a used 225 rather than a new 150 etc.

Logical?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

johnny1 said:


> Just to prove my points wrong. Look at the front page, Leak on ttr, noise on suspension, need i say anymore??


Nothing on the front page about when production was moved, so you're going to have to help us out on that one.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

i agree, but not everyone is a TT addict, like the majority on here, many people by a car (whether it be new or not), and use it as a day to day car, then sell it. Not everyone knows or wants to do things to them. If you asked anyone of the street with a TT and questioned them about things that people on here know about, they would probably laught at you, and these are the people who make a difference to the overall second hand market. They simply want something that looks nice and goes. I have seen many 'older' people driving tts lately, and have been in the ttr 150, Nothing extra done to them just standard, which is fine, but them again there are people who know lots about them and buy the ttr 150 and get in chipped for far less than the standard 180 cost, so yet again makes a knock on effect to the sesond hand market, and this is baically what i was saying in the first place. Yes i know that this happens in all cars, but due to Audi's recent changes with the new models it will make a BIG knock on effect to our selling price.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

i was on about how many people on here just complain about the many faults they have, nothing to do with moving to hungary, can you catch up abit please


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

johnny1 said:


> i but due to Audi's recent changes with the new models it will make a BIG knock on effect to our selling price.


So do you think that the TT product line-up will effect A4 cab residuals?

(And should I give up asking about when production moved?  )


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well seen as you are so clued up on this, why ask me the question?? Why dont you just put your point over as this is all you are willing to accept, dosnt matter about others wanting to express anything you appear to want to be correct 100% of the time. Why dont we change the name of the forum, 'ASK CLIVED'. I am sure that everyone will agree with you


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I take it you're just avoiding the question?

Wouldn't it be easier to just post the answer, or recognise that maybe you weren't correct.

It's nothing to do with me wanting to "be correct 100% of the time" - if that was the case, you'd never find me asking any questions, or using words like "suspect" or "not sure" or "maybe".

What I do like to see is other people being clear when they're stating an opinion, not a fact. If they can't manage that, then at least it would be nice if rather then turning into Mr Aggressive Argumentative, they could just say "actually, what I said might not have been 100% correct", so that other users of the forum, who may be reading a thread avidly, and making decisions based on the "facts" there, can differentiate between fact, opinion and fiction. Not sound reasonable?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Am I correct in summarising the answers to this thread as:

Thank you very much for the warning Johnny1, but actually I'm not that worried about the 2nd hand values taking a drop because I'm more than happy with my car and I don't expect to sell it for some time yet, at which stage I will look back and think 'that was money well spent'.

?

(Sorry, just catching up on events here, wanted to make sure I got it right.)


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Am I correct in summarising the answers to this thread as:
> 
> Thank you very much for the warning Johnny1, but actually I'm not that worried about the 2nd hand values taking a drop because I'm more than happy with my car and I don't expect to sell it for some time yet, at which stage I will look back and think 'that was money well spent'.
> 
> ...


and they've always been built in Hungary :wink:


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Johhny1 you say I have seen a lot of older people driving tt's lately.

Well we were driving them while you were still thinking about it.I got my ttr in April 00 and ordered it in 1997 .I was 54 then but I,m 60 now

As for the cab nice car had 3 of the old models in the 90's but not in the same league as a tt.
Tried the new one out for a day okay for driving my 84 year old mother around but no fun at all.

You say cash in the tt but why, I intend to keep it as long as I can.
Once the initial RV drop over the first 3 years is out of the way then things even out and it's easy to upgrade with grills and wheels if you want to.
My son has the latest 150ttr but its not a patch to drive as the 225ttr quattro.

I intend to keep mine until they take away my licence but I always have other cars to drive on wet horrible days but when the sun shines so does my grin!!!

So you can keep your cab!!!

regards malc


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Oh Johnny you johnny, :roll:

If I was going to spend 'only' Â£20K on a car I would definitely NOT buy a brand new entry level TT. Apart from being bottom of the range the car will only be worth about Â£10K in 3 years. A wise man would buy a low mileage, mint condition top of the range TT that is a couple of years old and has done the bulk of its depreciation but then a fool and his money....

Anyway as I think you have realised by now that the majority of us here are very happy with our cars and donâ€™t give a damn about depreciation but thanks for passing on the conjecture of others. I have never owned a car as long as this and it has given me the least trouble of all the cars I have owned and there have been many.

Maybe you didn't like your TT and now you have changed it for a car that in your opinion is better which I am sure we all respect. So may I suggest you respect the opinions of others, join an A4 forum (if there is one) and stop antagonising the (mostly) nice people on the TT forum. Thanks for your opinions though - they are very illuminating.

Boggie

P.S. Predicted depreciation over 3 years on the A4 is (slightly) worse than the TT but I guess if you are happy with your choice you won't care :roll:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Where cars are built is largely irrelevant. What is relevant is the quality of the parts used and thus the suppliers used.

Cars are assembled all over the place these days due to more globalization and changing labour markets.

German cars are known for their build quality. Don't get quality confused with reliability.

Japanese cars (mainly Toyota) are known for reliability but are poor build quality and lack design flare IMPO (In Most Peoples Opinion).


----------



## TToks (Mar 15, 2004)

Mmm, not sure I agree with you there sico!

You seem to be saying the Japanese can't build a car satisfactorily, reagrdless of the quality of the components? Don't confuse build quality with the aesthetics of the materials used...

I'm sure the Japanese manufacturers know how to build cars, even if the materials used in some of them are perceived to be of a lesser standard than in some German cars.

I, and others no doubt, define Quality as "The totality of characteristics of an entity which bear on its ability to satisfy stated and implied needs".

I would say that reliability is part of the quality equation. If my car breaks down, then regardless of how well its built, I could see it as a less than quality product.

I would have thought that not many cars break down these days due to build quality issues, but rather to the failure of indvidual mechanical or electrical components.

Due to the globalization you mention in your post, many of these components are sourced from the same manufacturers anyway (Bosch etc) and I'm sure poor design leading to compromised installation of these components in some cars may contribute to failure.

Anyway, I appreciate that none of my ramblings here are anything to do with the "sell our TT's now" thread, so I'd better shut up..!!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Had an S4 Cab on loan for a day the week before last . Seemed well built if a bit plasticky in places, certainly had the toys (as tested), and quick without a doubt (blew off over half a tank of dealerships petrol doing a little over 100 miles mind you  ); but not quick enough or special enough to be worth half as much again as my V6 TT (to me). Could buy quite a lot of 2nd car for the Â£15k difference.

Certainly wouldn't take a "cooking" A4 of any type in preference, however, horses for courses, some folk aren't interested in performance which is fair enough.

Depreciation? Hmmm think I'll find decent a 3 litre Capri in the classifieds someplace; can't lose much if I only spend a grand 8).


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Casio or Rolex.

Lets say the Rolex breaks down more often - is it of lower quality?

Brand name, Build quality and general public opinion all lead to our own perception of what is and what is not quality or worth buying - worth the money we pay.

Regardless of this I would say from a person who wasnt concerned with Brand and perception that if you cut two pieces of platic one from a Nissan dash and one from the Audi - The audi would be stonger and better feel/ look and thus better quality.

Its true that component companys are the same however their products are different in most cases for different markets.

Bosch have different standards of products with varying prices.


----------



## TToks (Mar 15, 2004)

Both a Casio and a Rolex could be classified as quality products. Sure the Rolex is probably more complicated, built from better materials, and possibly better designed, but both tell the time! If I had a Rolex and it kept breaking down, then regardless of the quality of the materials, I would say it wasn't "quality"...

Both a TT and a Nissan Micra are quality products, just different products.

Both of the above are "fit for purpose"

What you are talking about is branding, marketing, desirability and perceived value...

It's what drives Ford to distraction - how BMW can charge Â£000's more for their 3 series even though it costs little more to build than a Mondeo...

Things are not poor quality just because they don't cost very much.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

johnny1 said:


> i agree, but not everyone is a TT addict, like the majority on here,


Funny, i though this was a TT forum and alot of people on here are TTOC members! :? :?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

My "german" C class Mercedes was actually built in South Africa. Most unreliable car I have had.

Don't know why I mentioned that but I did.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually I'd like to thank Jonny1 as at least it has got a little heated. Not quite up to the GAZand Jan thread though, that was a scream.

Anyone checked out how they're doing in Porsche land?


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

dave_rsvr said:


> it does not matter what car or bike you buy,you will lose money,its a way of life.smoking and spending all your money down the pub is not ideal,but it happens.
> you cannot take your money with you so enjoy life.
> if you want a tt buy one


good stuff, mate well said.


----------



## Jimbob_808 (Aug 14, 2004)

ttstu said:


> Oh and I'm not totally convinced by the logic. Someone who only has Â£20k to spend won't automatically choose a new car in preference to a used one. Bit of an assumption me thinks.
> 
> Many peoples buying decision will be based on other criteria such as the prestige of the top of the range, quattro, 225bhp and so on.
> 
> ...


I have recently purchased a 2002 225TTC Quattro on this very premise - 10k BOSE leather etc. Its as good as a new car to me.

The car is for my enjoyment and I really do not care if I lose a shed load of cash on it. Most of the people on this forum work hard for their money (I assume :wink: ) and are IMHO therefore entitled to enjoy it! I don't think i've driven a single mile without that inane grin on my face so far - and that's what why I own the car.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

The TT's softening residuals are not unexpected.

Myself (and others) have posted as such several months ago.

However, it has not stopped my acquiring my second TT (a V6 DSG), although I took the precaution of going the Contract Hire route so the finance company takes the RV risk.

I considered the 350Z, Boxter, RX8, M3, Crossfire, A4 Cab etc, but dismissed them all - some quicker than others.

I bought another TT because I still think it's one of the best looking cars around ( at any price), and the build quality is good. Nothing at all has gone wrong with either TT - could be "famous last words". 

And I wanted the DSG 'box. Just made certain to avoid the silver/black combo.

Prior to my TT, I had an S3 for over 3 years. It's probably a better "all-round" than the TT - but it's no looker.

As other have said, enjoy yyour car (whatever it happens to be). 8)


----------



## turbomike61 (Jul 20, 2004)

I've stopped wearing underwear because I loose money on it.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

danttse said:


> Personal attack deleted.


Don't hold back mate - Say what you mean!  :lol:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

danttse said:


> Personal attack deleted.


Just got in from the pub me thinks [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

danttse said:


> Personal attack deleted.


I think this is a little too strong. I for one am grateful for Johnny1 bringing this up for us all to debate. It's not an easy issue and one which will cost us all money, even if you are happy to pay it because of the benefits. I think the old saying "don't shoot the messanger" comes to mind.

I am not sure, but doesn't the term "you prick" break forum rules somewhere?  In any case, I know John myself and he is a kind a decent man even if you don't agree with his statements.

Jim.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm assuming that the two chaps are good buddies and this is strong banter. If it turns out not to be then it's definately breaking the "no personal attack rules".

Even if it's banter I think it's a bit strong for this part of the forum.

....watching closely.... [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

My 225TTC is 18 months ols and not a single problem.

I expect my TT to be worth around Â£17500-Â£18000 after 36 months, in line with its predicted devaluation over that period. I knew how much my car was likely to be worth after 3 years, 65% of its original value prior to signing on the dotted line. I think a risidual of 55%, Â£15500-Â£16000 is more realistic however?

You do not buy a modern car as an investment. I expect to lose on average Â£10 per day on my TT's deprectation.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm assuming that the two chaps are good buddies and this is strong banter. If it turns out not to be then it's definately breaking the "no personal attack rules".
> 
> Even if it's banter I think it's a bit strong for this part of the forum.
> 
> ....watching closely.... [smiley=policeman.gif]


PC Paul


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Matthew said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming that the two chaps are good buddies and this is strong banter. If it turns out not to be then it's definately breaking the "no personal attack rules".
> ...


I have very good reason to think that this was an attack, and not any sort of "friendly" banter, so the offending post has been removed, and copies of it in subsequent posts deleted.

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Matthew said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming that the two chaps are good buddies and this is strong banter. If it turns out not to be then it's definately breaking the "no personal attack rules".
> ...


LOL

Nearly. It's actually PC Scott. 

REALLY!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just think I have to put up with Mackems every day :?


----------



## vavavoomTT (Aug 31, 2004)

These 'cheap' TT's will hound the market and I'm also expecting my TT to drop rapido. I couldn't believe when i went to Audi a couple of weeks ago and saw this cheap TT - how dare they!!!- on the positive, the 225 will keep value and the 180's will drop.....glad mine's a 225 then


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Anyone who thinks the value wont drop is living in cloud cookoo land.

Flood the market = lower resale prices.

they have already and will continue to do so.

However thats not why you bought it ! so in theory you shouldnt care about it !


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

i know this is a bit late but nevermind,
johnny1 does it really matter who drives a TT you said you had seen old people driving them recently :?: so fffin what i'm 34 do i need to sell it now and buy a micra :?: personally i dont care if they are ld/gay/ladies/hairdressers it doesn't matter it's not exclusivley made for 20year old men is it :?:

my inlaws are both in their 60's and are utter petrol heads they have always had v6's / v8's etc, i like to think that when i'm their age i will still be just as interested in cars/bikes.

hang on i can hear something [smiley=dizzy2.gif] it's someone coming to put all your toy's back in the pram   :wink:

p.s as for losing money ask me if i care :!:


----------

